# Mehltau



## Baitman (28. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Letztes Jahr wurde mein Garten neu angelegt. Seit kurzem stelle ich mehr oder weniger an jeder zweiten Pflanze Blattläuse fest. Biologische Mittelchen und Tips habe ich im Archiv schon gefunden, werde es mal mit ner Lösung aus Speiseöl und Wasser versuchen...

Leider hat sich auch der Mehltau eingeschlichen. Am Rosenstock und an meinen 2 größten Gehölzen. Eins davon müßte eine Felsenbirne sein.

Was kann ich tun, es muß doch irgendwie ne andere Möglichkeit geben, außer weghaun oder Chemiekeule.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Annett (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mehltau*

Hallo Stefan,

ist es Echter oder Falscher Mehltau?
http://www.gartenbauvereine.org/texte/merkinfo/m_rosenkrankheiten.html
Die beiden unterscheiden sich.... wenn Du unsicher bist, mach doch mal Fotos.

Gegen den Echten Mehltau kenn ich was vollbiologisches. 
Entweder befallene Triebe abschneiden, oder Milch-Wasser-Gemisch (1:9) auf die befallenen Stellen aufspühen. So hat die Pflanze die Chance, den Befall zu überwachsen und man kann noch mit gutem Gewissen an den Blüten riechen.


----------



## Baitman (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mehltau*

Hi Annett!

Es handelt sich um echten Mehltau. Die befallenen Triebe abzuschneiden  ist keine Lösung, dafür ist er schon zu weit fortgeschritten. 

Das mit dem Milch-Wasser Gemisch werde ich mal versuchen, obwohl ich davon eigentlich eher im Zusammenhang von Blattlausbekämpfung gelesen habe.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## mhbwa (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Mehltau*

Moin moin,
habe ebenfalls ein Mehltau-Problem. Ein kleiner __ Mädesüß (Filipendula)- Bestand
direkt am Teich ist befallen. Da mir die Pflanzen sozusagen zugefallen sind, den
Teich samt Garten besitze ich erst seit kurzem, war der Zug für vorbeugende
Maßnahmen schon abgefahren. Sicher werde ich jetzt Milch spritzen - aber hat
jemand Erfahrung mit Schachtelhalmbrühe? Schadet die evtl. dem Teichleben?
Gruss
Heinrich

Ach so: Blattläuse kriegt man mit Kaltwasser-Abbrausen ziemlich schnell in 
den Griff. Ansonsten hilft auch Kaliseifenlösung (wenn sie nicht in den Teich
gelangen kann) sehr gut. Man muss nur die Blattläuse gut einsprühen. Nach
10-14 Tagen wiederholen.


----------

